# Problem mit spamassassin



## avalox (28. Apr. 2010)

hi,
ich habe mir heute spamassassin eingerichtet. Funktioniert soweit teilweise.
Ein Problem habe ich jedoch. 
Er scheint nicht alle Checks (pyzor, razor etc.) auszuführen, wenn er vom postfix aus aufgerufen wird.
Ich hab das folgendermassen getestet:
die Datei "sample-spam.txt" angelegt, welchen folgenden Inhalt hat:

```
Subject: Test spam mail (GTUBE)
Message-ID: <[EMAIL="GTUBE1.1010101@example.net"]GTUBE1.1010101@example.net[/EMAIL]>
Date: Wed, 23 Jul 2003 23:30:00 +0200
From: Sender <[EMAIL="sender@example.net"]sender@example.net[/EMAIL]>
To: Recipient <[EMAIL="recipient@example.net"]recipient@example.net[/EMAIL]>
Precedence: junk
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=us-ascii
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
This is the GTUBE, the
        Generic
        Test for
        Unsolicited
        Bulk
        Email
If your spam filter supports it, the GTUBE provides a test by which you
can verify that the filter is installed correctly and is detecting incoming
spam. You can send yourself a test mail containing the following string of
characters (in upper case and with no white spaces and line breaks):
XJS*C4JDBQADN1.NSBN3*2IDNEN*GTUBE-STANDARD-ANTI-UBE-TEST-EMAIL*C.34X
You should send this test mail from an account outside of your network.
```
die lasse ich dann von spamassassin auf der konsole checken:
spamassassin < sample-spam.txt

In der zuasammenfassung des reports sieht man dann schön was alles zugetroffen hat:

```
-0.0 NO_RELAYS              Informational: message was not relayed via SMTP
1000 GTUBE                  BODY: Generic Test for Unsolicited Bulk Email
 2.7 RAZOR2_CF_RANGE_51_100 Razor2 gives confidence level above 50%
                            [cf: 100]
 0.5 RAZOR2_CF_RANGE_E4_51_100 Razor2 gives engine 4 confidence level
                            above 50%
                            [cf: 100]
 1.8 RAZOR2_CHECK           Listed in Razor2 ([URL]http://razor.sf.net/[/URL])
 4.8 PYZOR_CHECK            Listed in Pyzor ([URL]http://pyzor.sf.net/[/URL])
 0.0 DIGEST_MULTIPLE        Message hits more than one network digest check
-0.0 NO_RECEIVED            Informational: message has no Received headers
```
nun nehme ich einfach den Body der sampl-spam datei und schicke ihn mir per Mail.
Nun ist die zusammenfassung viel kleiner:

```
Zusammenfassug:
1000 GTUBE                  BODY: Generic Test for Unsolicited Bulk Email
```
das wars. Sie hat auch nur noch 1000 Punkte statt 1009.8 wie auf der konsole.
Habt ihr eine idee was das problem sein könnte?
Hier meine local.cf

```
# These values can be overridden by editing ~/.spamassassin/user_prefs.cf
# (see spamassassin(1) for details)
# These should be safe assumptions and allow for simple visual sifting
# without risking lost emails.
required_hits 5
required_score 2.0
report_safe 1
rewrite_header Subject  [***** SPAM _SCORE_ *****]
add_header all Status _YESNO_, score=_SCORE_ required=_REQD_ tests=_TESTSSCORES(,)_ _PYZOR_ _RBL_ autolearn=_AUTOLEARN_ version=_VERSION_
# Enable the Bayes system
use_bayes 1
use_bayes_rules 1
bayes_path /var/vmail/.spamassassin/bayes
# Enable Bayes auto-learning
bayes_auto_learn 1
# Enable or disable network checks
skip_rbl_checks 0
use_razor2 1
razor_config /var/vmail/.razor/razor-agent.conf
razor_timeout 10
use_pyzor 1
pyzor_path /usr/bin/pyzor 
pyzor_options --homedir /var/vmail/.pyzor
pyzor_max 3 
#bayes punkte 
score BAYES_00 -6.1 
score BAYES_01 -5.0 
score BAYES_10 -3.5 
score BAYES_20 -2.0 
score BAYES_30 -1.0 
score BAYES_40 -0.3 
score BAYES_44 -0.01 
score BAYES_50 0.01 
score BAYES_56 0.3 
score BAYES_60 1.0 
score BAYES_70 1.6 
score BAYES_80 3.1 
score BAYES_90 5.2 
score BAYES_99 7.2 
#razor punkte 
score RAZOR2_CHECK 1.8 
score RAZOR2_CF_RANGE_11_50 0.32 
score RAZOR2_CF_RANGE_51_100 2.7 
#pyzor punkte 
score PYZOR_CHECK 4.8 
#sonstige punkte
score SUBJ_ILLEGAL_CHARS 2.6 
score PORN_4 3.7 
score RCVD_IN_RFCI 2.0 
score RCVD_IN_ORBS 1.0 
score RCVD_IN_DSBL 1.0 
score RCVD_IN_SBL 0.5 
score RCVD_IN_VISI 1.0 
score RCVD_IN_RFCI 0.5 
score RCVD_IN_SORBS 0.5 
score X_NJABL_OPEN_PROXY 0.5 
score RCVD_IN_UNCONFIRMED_DSBL 0.2 
score RCVD_IN_BL_SPAMCOP_NET 1.1 
score RCVD_IN_VISI 0.3 
score RCVD_IN_RELAYS_ORDB_ORG 0.3 
score USER_AGENT_MACOE 1.0 
score NIGERIAN_TRANSACTION_1 1.5 
score MICROSOFT_EXECUTABLE 3.100 
score MIME_SUSPECT_NAME 3.100 
score RCVD_IN_BONDEDSENDER -6.0 
score HABEAS_HIL_RBL -6.0 
score X_LIST_UNSUBSCRIBE 0.5 
score EMAIL_ATTRIBUTION -0.5 
score IN_REP_TO -0.5 
score QUOTED_EMAIL_TEXT -0.5 
score REPLY_WITH_QUOTES -0.5 
score HTML_IMAGE_ONLY_02 1.978 
score HTML_IMAGE_ONLY_04 2.087 
score HTML_IMAGE_ONLY_06 1.228 
score HTML_IMAGE_ONLY_08 0.984 
score HTML_IMAGE_ONLY_10 0.843 
score HTML_IMAGE_ONLY_12 0.487 
score EMAIL_ATTRIBUTION -1 
score MSGID_GOOD_EXCHANGE -1 
# Reports 
clear_report_template 
report Diese Mail wurde vom SpamAssassin Spam-Filter als Spam erkannt.
report Sollte diese Nachricht zu Unrecht als Spam markiert worden sein, 
report bitte diese Mail an [EMAIL="spam@domain.net"]spam@domain.net[/EMAIL] weiterleiten 
report
report Vielen Dank! 
report
report Die Originalnachricht ist dieser E-Mail als Anhang beigefuegt.
report 
report Content analysis details: (_HITS_ points, _REQD_ required) 
report 
report 
report Zusammenfassug:
report
report _SUMMARY_ 

clear_unsafe_report_template 
unsafe_report Diese Nachricht ist nicht komplett in plain text gewesen, so dass es 
unsafe_report evtl. gefaehrlich ist, sie zu oeffnen, da die Mail moeglicherweise 
unsafe_report einen Virus enthalten koennte Wer sie dennoch anschauen moechte, sollte
unsafe_report dafuer besser einen Editor verwenden!
```
master.cf

```
smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
  -o content_filter=spamassassin
[...]
spamassassin unix -     n       n       -       -       pipe
        user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/spamc -f -e
        /usr/sbin/sendmail -oi -f ${sender} ${recipient}
```
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2010)

Welche ISPConfig Version?


----------



## avalox (28. Apr. 2010)

sorry, kein ISPconfig.

bin im falschen Forum gelandent. Wollte eigentlich im Linux Forum posten.

Vielleiecht kann das jemand verschieben.

Sorry noch mal


----------

